# Rubber tramping with my 8yr old



## Amoebamoeba (May 23, 2019)

Hey guys! I’m new to this site, but not new to traveling. I am going to take my 8 year old son on the road pretty soon. I haven’t done too much traveling with him other than short road trips and airplane flights... we are about to head out this summer going from the southwest to the Pacific Northwest and plan to be gone about a month. Anyone have any advice on things to be aware of, equipment/essentials to have for kids, or just general experience? We have a Honda CR-V and a tent. I have basic camping gear (propane stove, tarps, bedrolls, etc.)

Thanks y’all! Cheers!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 23, 2019)

Coincidence? Somebody else just posted almost the exact same question....


----------



## Amoebamoeba (May 23, 2019)

Yeah it looked like she was more lookin for places to go, I’m more concerned about preparedness. Or things I may have overlooked. Or something other travelers wish they were told before they took their kids on the road.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (May 23, 2019)

Ive done some travelling/long road trips really with a one and three year old in tow (their mom aswell) and the biggest concern there was diapers and making sure a fucking eagle didnt take em. Your kiddo is eight, you know how to take care of him obviously so i think you got this  Keep em hydrated, keep em clean, dont lose him 
Sorry if that wasnt really advice but a little pep talk/support never hurts either. Ohhhhhh.... and theres a shit ton of resources here so look around, my guess is some of the answers you are looking for are in the archives of this site somewhere already too.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (May 23, 2019)

*Welcome Aboard to STP!!!*


----------



## Skit (May 25, 2019)

Plan on bringing some entertainment. A chess board, some rope for practicing knots, books, a small instrument like a uke or harmonica, marbles, you get the idea.


----------



## UBERFLIEGE (May 25, 2019)

Wipes...very handy...does he like to sketch...I’d always bring color pencils and a term of paper


----------



## peterb (May 2, 2020)

Unlimited data plans for all your phones is a must!


----------

